# Do you pull out your inner boot to install superfeet?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Did you take out your insole and trace it? Yeah I had to take my liner out to get the sole back in. Some boots dont have a removable liner though so dont go yanking at the thing


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

yea make sure you take out your insole...dude at the store put them in for my wife and didn't take out the insole. She said it felt like there was way less volume and I asked her if he took them out, she wasn't sure so we checked and he hadn't. Duh, after taking the stock insole out the boots felt much better. What a dumbass...it makes me laugh because people bitch about others buying on the internet because you can't get good service that way...yea because you get good service at your local shop all the time.


----------



## x41133127x (Feb 3, 2010)

i have the nike zoom force 1's. does anyone know if the liner is removable?


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

they are removable


----------

